# Good food available in the uk



## CabbageCove (5 mo ago)

My little girl has been on royal canin since I got her. First the puppy mini dry and wet then I moved her on to the chihuahua specific kibble and pouches, alternating with the adult mini versions. She loves these and as they are such tiny pieces she can eat them easily and they don't upset her rather sensitive stomach. I've also found another chi specific dry and wet food, the AVA brand from pets at home (UK members will know it) and she loves this too, and eats it with no problem. Recently though I've been wondering if this food , mostly the royal canin is contributing to her tear stains and manic behavior. Honestly she's like a kid with adhd, hyperactive, throwing hissy fits over being told to stop it, won't respond to commands and an almost complete inability to focus on anything for more than five seconds. Could all this be linked to her food? Any suggestions for other foods? Has to be tiny pieces and definitely not raw as I can't stomach it.


----------



## LizC (2 mo ago)

Doubt it very much, your chi is just being a puppy. My chihuahua has been eating the royal canin dry since puppyhood too, now at 8 months old she is much more settled than when she was younger.


----------



## Romanemma (Feb 12, 2017)

Our dogs are also on Royal Canin small breed with no issues...however several years ago we had a Yorkie that exhibited some of the behaviors you are mentioning...plus others. He wasn't on royal canin, but we switched foods he was completely changed dog.... it did take a few tries. My point is there may be something in the food that doesn't work with her chemistry. maybe changing to another quality kibble? It is hard to know which ingredients negatively affect our little ones. I wish you luck.


----------

